# Who has the heaviest hands in MMA?



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Who has the heaviest hands in MMA?


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> Who has the heaviest hands in MMA?


Liddell :thumbsup:


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

jamlena said:


> Liddell :thumbsup:


agree ... chuck


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Ice Cold Igor


----------



## Atmosphere (Apr 8, 2007)

Liddell all the way


----------



## snook_crook (Jan 24, 2007)

Liddell has the most impressive knockout power i know. Not many people take in to consideration shifting your body weight. His punches will put you down any way he hits you but the way he shifts his weight makes his knockouts brutal. I do have to say Rampage is the strongest guy in the division but liddell has way more ko power.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah, Quinton jackson is strong but strength has nothing to do with punching power unless you're refering to the mass from his muscles.


----------



## snook_crook (Jan 24, 2007)

i said nothing about his punching power. i said hes the strongest. He power bombed arona from a triangle thats serious power and he was training with joe rogan, rogan had his whole body hanging from his arm and he picked him up and curled him. but like i sadi Liddell most devistating punching power.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hermes Franca. His striking is bad but if one of his punches connects it could screw you up!


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Hands - Chuck Liddell
Feet - Cro Cop


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

snook_crook said:


> i said nothing about his punching power. i said hes the strongest. He power bombed arona from a triangle thats serious power and he was training with joe rogan, rogan had his whole body hanging from his arm and he picked him up and curled him. but like i sadi Liddell most devistating punching power.


This thread is about heaviest hands so i assumed you meant punching power. My bad.


----------



## Betland88 (Apr 8, 2007)

arlovski


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Betland88 said:


> arlovski


I like this answer hes definitely near the top :thumbsup: 

*Heaviest hands in MMA without doubt is Mark Hunt, nobody wants to get hit by this man, he'll do some serious damage* 

*Hardest GNP puncher obviously goes to Fedor 

You ppl saying Liddell should put P4P beside that shit, cus no way he hits harder then Hunt , if they ever fought , you would see Chuck shooting for doubles and singles*


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

I'd say Chuck Liddell, and maybe even Sokju..


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Can't forget Danny Abbadi!!!  Tank had some heavy hands, because once he threw a few he got tired and they weighed a ton. But you definitely wouldn't wanna get tagged by one...


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Mark Hunt. I mean, look at the size of those things.


----------



## Oceania Fighter (Dec 31, 2006)

You guys kiddin me, its Mark Hunt ... NO DOUBT !!!!


----------



## awake (Nov 5, 2006)

Aleksander Emelianenko.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Id have to say without a doubt, my friend Jerome's mom, touch her good china and you say bye bye


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oceania Fighter said:


> You guys kiddin me, its Mark Hunt ... NO DOUBT !!!!



To say anyone else would be downright stupid. Hunt is without a doubt the heaviest handed, usurping the crown from the former king of heavy hands, Tank Abbott.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Im surprised nobody mentioned Fedor. Im debating between Rampage and Fedor :dunno:


----------



## anonymous_help (Oct 15, 2006)

Arlovski has the heaviest hands. Chuck liddel is over rated. if you study boxing, you know thats true.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I love watching Fedor throw. If you watch his punching you can't understand how he is the best in the world. He just sort of flails his arms around and looks real sloppy but every punch has KO power. I guess if you throw loads of punches, more land. Its still awesome to watch.


----------



## hairgel62 (Feb 5, 2007)

Fedor can punch as hard as anyone in MMA, with the possible exception of mark hunt, period.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

I thinkMatt Serra has some heavy hands.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

randleman 

to bad hes a bum


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Toxie said:


> Im surprised nobody mentioned Fedor. Im debating between Rampage and Fedor :dunno:


Fedor has power in his hands but i don't think he's near the top. I don't hink I've seen a fight with him ending it with one punch


----------



## briancox89 (Jan 3, 2007)

I was thinking Tank or Hunt stand up, but def Fedor ground.


----------



## sok_seha (Feb 25, 2007)

By heavy hand we should understand that it is Pure force which is hand down HUNT.

No way Liddell hits harder than Hunt. Some people are mixing up acuracy/effectiveness punch over Pure punching power. Liddell is a crafty striker/counter puncher with fine accuracy.


----------



## snook_crook (Jan 24, 2007)

Dude i watched that thing on youtube, Kurt Angle actually thinks with 6 months of training he could beat Chuck Liddell, what an idiot. He also said he could pin Chuck, Tito and Randy Couture in 3 minutes. haha he'd get KO'd


----------



## Umbravo (Feb 13, 2007)

Liddell


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Heaviest Hands? It's really hard to say..

I'd give it to Mark Hunt or Sokoudjou right now. As for pure hand-speed and explosive punching, Andrei Arlovski. Seriously, watch his fight with Buentello the KO punch is so quick/subtle yet incredibly effective.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

hairgel62 said:


> Fedor can punch as hard as anyone in MMA, with the possible exception of mark hunt, period.


You could't be more wrong. fedor is a world class striker but he doesn't have the knockout power that liddell or cro cop posesses


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm gonna say andrei arlovski, liddell or tim sylvia ( mass does mean a lot).
*Ive never seen Mark Hunt fight, I only know about his fights, and record.


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

mark hunt or aleks elimenenko


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Id have to say without a doubt, my friend Jerome's mom, touch her good china and you say bye bye


:laugh:


----------



## hairgel62 (Feb 5, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> You could't be more wrong. fedor is a world class striker but he doesn't have the knockout power that liddell or cro cop posesses


yeah, dropping 'ironhead' fujita on his ass, punching harder with GnP then anyone else in the world dont qualify for powerful hands. If he connected cleanly with anyone, they would be on the ground as easily as if it was a punch from mirko. Watch the crocop fight, and notice the part when fedor stops crocop's inward rush with a looping hook that doesnt even connect, but nearly sits him on his ass...


----------



## snook_crook (Jan 24, 2007)

Man dont even bring tim sylvia into this hes the worlds most overated fighter. He has no knock out power, he has never knocked anyone out with one punch he stopped Dan Mcgee and Rico Rodrigez with multiple tko punches on the ground. Im really sick of him saying he put Andrei Arlovski to sleep he got hit with a punch that stunned him he didnt get up because he had a 300 pound fat ass on his back as soon as he got off him he sat up smileing. TIM SYLVIA no knock out power.


----------



## -Lukas- (Feb 21, 2007)

Why is noone mentioning Sokoudjou?
Otherwise I'd give it to Hunt fer shoooo


----------



## FizzKick (Oct 12, 2006)

Igor Vovchanchen - this guy was responsible for some of the most devastating and dramatic knockouts in mma. His power was scary....he definately needs more of a mention by those in the know.

Secondly....this may not sit well with those expecting technical masters only to be mentioned but...

Butterbean - In a discussion about 'heavy hands' I really dont think you can ignore him....infact it's practically the only weapon he has in his arsenal (that and a ridiculously hard skull)...but it's brought him success in boxing and currently in MMA. He knocked James Thompson out in seconds prior to his fight with Zulu. He doesnt have speed or agility...accuracy can be questioned....but he knows how to harness his vast body weight into his fist as a result he could end almost anyfight with one punch (aslong as they let him get a hit in).

Thirdly I would agree with Mark Hunt....Aswell as possessing power and harnessing body weight he's more deadly than Butterbean hand to hand I believe because he's more agile.

I firmly believe they are the top 3.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I ahve the fight on dvd and it wasn't a hook. Cro Cop missed the head kick and fedor hit him with his forearm.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

hairgel62 said:


> yeah, dropping 'ironhead' fujita on his ass, punching harder with GnP then anyone else in the world dont qualify for powerful hands. If he connected cleanly with anyone, they would be on the ground as easily as if it was a punch from mirko. Watch the crocop fight, and notice the part when fedor stops crocop's inward rush with a looping hook that doesnt even connect, but nearly sits him on his ass...


I have the fight on dvd and it wasn't a hook. Cro Cop missed the head kick and fedor hit him with his forearm.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Igor was like 5'2, and he'd be KO'ing guys much bigger than him. Short, pudgy Vovy kicks ass.


----------



## snook_crook (Jan 24, 2007)

It is true Fedor did hit him with his elbow. Im sick of people saying Fedor is the top heavyweight in the world, Randy Couture would take him down and control him and id really like to see him go in the octagon and throw hands with andrei arlovski and then we'll see how invincable he is.


----------



## creed3900 (Apr 12, 2007)

If you're talking force X mass = Bob Sapp or Tank

Speed and style = Chuck Liddell, Spencer Fisher, Rich Franklin, etc.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I like Fisher, but what?


----------



## creed3900 (Apr 12, 2007)

Cro-Cop is a better striker than Arlovski is, and we know the outcome in Cro-Cop's fights with Fedor........Arlovski may be a decent striker, but take away Sylvia, a few others........and if you do remember, Andre did get KO'd by Ricco Rodriguez and Pedro Rizzo.....

Randy wouldn't have an easy a time with Fedor as you think.......


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

snook_crook said:


> It is true Fedor did hit him with his elbow. Im sick of people saying Fedor is the top heavyweight in the world, Randy Couture would take him down and control him and id really like to see him go in the octagon and throw hands with andrei arlovski and then we'll see how invincable he is.


Fedor is the top HW in the world, though. You have to beat the guy to secure the number 1 spot, and since no one had done that yet, he's still the top dog.


----------



## FizzKick (Oct 12, 2006)

snook_crook said:


> It is true Fedor did hit him with his elbow. Im sick of people saying Fedor is the top heavyweight in the world, Randy Couture would take him down and control him and id really like to see him go in the octagon and throw hands with andrei arlovski and then we'll see how invincable he is.


Fedor has never been gassed out in a fight...has never been knocked out...has never been submitted.....has never lost on points....in basic terms he has never been outdone in a fight.

Randy has...infact noone else can boast that record other than Fedor and Fedor has never shyed away from fighting the best there is.

Thats why Fedor is the best in the world...thats why you keep hearing people saying he's the best heavyweight in the world. Simply put it's because he is.

If you think Arlovski is superior to Fedor...I can only assume you either arent very acquainted with MMA or you aren't very acquainted with Fedor....(and thats taking nothing away from Andre because he's world class).


----------



## snook_crook (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok i say fedor has good strikes, has good takedowns, and has a good submission game. But hes not the best in anyone of those catagories. Hes very well rounded. But Couture is better on the ground and arlovski is better than him standing up. I garuntee he enters the octagon and he will never hold the heavy weight title, Yes he is a great fighter you cant take that away from him but hes not the best. I've watched and followed mma since ufc 1 and i know my stuff. Im not one of those guys that says ufc is better than pride or that sort of thing but i know who the best fighters are.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

FizzKick said:


> Fedor has never been gassed out in a fight



thats a inaccurate comment, but whatever Fedors the best there is in MMA


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

James Thompson


----------



## VisionQuest (Apr 13, 2007)

I say Liddell... maybe we should make this a poll of the top guys.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

snook_crook said:


> Ok i say fedor has good strikes, has good takedowns, and has a good submission game. But hes not the best in anyone of those catagories. Hes very well rounded. But Couture is better on the ground and arlovski is better than him standing up. I garuntee he enters the octagon and he will never hold the heavy weight title, Yes he is a great fighter you cant take that away from him but hes not the best. I've watched and followed mma since ufc 1 and i know my stuff. Im not one of those guys that says ufc is better than pride or that sort of thing but i know who the best fighters are.


I'm sitting here, staring at my screen, trying to figure out if this is a joke or not. I keep thinking that at some point a snarling kitten will pop up on my screen with an annoying laugh.

If you are the MMA fan that you claim you are, I don't see how you could think that about Fedor. I'm not saying that he will never be beaten (and I don't count a first punch graze that cuts you being beaten). I am saying that he is in a different level and no one is near him as of yet.


----------



## FizzKick (Oct 12, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> thats a inaccurate comment, but whatever Fedors the best there is in MMA


I did think twice before I wrote that....but I decided to stand by it because I don't believe he's ever truly expired in the ring ala Gomi against Diaz...I do admit though not many fighters expire quite like that. But Fedor always has enough in the tank to win.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

hmmm Butterbeans got Bricks for hands......... so i say him and i think Randlman can puch pretty freakn hard 
prolly between those 2

as just sheer knockout power


----------

